# cocker and springer spaniels



## twisteddiamond (7 November 2007)

can someone please explain the main differences between the two for me


----------



## TGM (7 November 2007)

Springers are totally hyper and mad - cockers less so!


----------



## spaniel (7 November 2007)

Only marginally less!  

Having had both types Id say the cocker is slightly more loyal and IME barks more especially at the postie!


----------



## TGM (7 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Having had both types Id say the cocker is slightly more loyal and IME barks more especially at the postie! 

[/ QUOTE ] Echo the barking - we look after a neighbour's cocker when they go away, and she barks at the slightest thing!  Her nickname is 'gob on a stick' 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ravenwood (7 November 2007)

Originally it was the same breed but with a height difference - ie the shorter spaniels being registered as Cockers - of course today they are their own breed.

Working Cockers and "show" bred cockers are quite different and seem to have different temperaments in my experience but the American Cocker looks particularly odd!


----------



## spaniel (7 November 2007)

Thats true there is indeed the variation on a theme with cockers.  Ours is one of the working strain and if you were to put her against a 'show' type the differences would be really obvious.


----------



## _April_ (7 November 2007)

There's a huge difference isn't there!

I prefer the working strain but I guess I'm biased as that's what we had, they are also less likely to suffer from conjunctivitis than the droopy eyed show strain.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (7 November 2007)

Given the choice I would have neither!!!  Springers are mental/hyperactive, Cockers mental/stupid/gobby &amp; Smelly.


----------



## peter1959 (7 November 2007)

I would describe my English Springer as being full of character, very loving and loves lots of exercise


----------



## keeperscottage (7 November 2007)

I have a two and a half year old Springer bitch - love her to bits but she is a little dynamo.....never stops! I swore I'd NEVER have another (we have a Retriever and Munsterlander - blissfully easy!!).......so why did I end up with not one but TWO (it was a BOGOF offer!!!) 10 week old Springer puppies less than two weeks ago.......THREE Springers.......I really must be mad!!!!







My little dynamo - Molly - first left







Baby Springers, Ruby and Libby


----------



## k9h (7 November 2007)

All spaniels are permanetly on speed!!! LOL


----------



## Tia (8 November 2007)

Springers spring.

Cockers ..........  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My SpringerX just never ever stops - she runs all day long and has a blast with life.


----------



## CAYLA (8 November 2007)

These are 2 breeds of dog I would/will never own....we get loads in our rescue...in general the springers are hyper/bouncy and over the top....we send them all to the police as sniffers...somewhere to channel the energy.
The cockers are usually handed to us cos they have serious attitude problems...grumpy little sods.
Both renound for sweaty feet/smelly ears and life long ear problems


----------



## Ravenwood (9 November 2007)

Cala  - I see what you are saying but working cockers are quite different and generally have a much better temperament and health especially if they are being used for what they are bred for but of course I don't expect that this is the sort of dog that you would come across in your rescue centre.  Same with Springers.  I really do think that some breeds of dog are just not pet material and really should be worked for their own benefit.

Trouble is everyone has different requirements from their dogs and I don't think they always choose wisely!


----------



## spaniel (9 November 2007)

Cala I will concede that cockers do suffer with personal hygeine issues when it comes to paws but thats about it.

Ive not come across any working strain cockers with mental problems but do realise that some of the more inbred show types can be very unpleasent little things,  snappy and psychotic.  I wouldnt have one.

I suspect its down to inbreeding and a production line attitude by some breeders.

Working cockers ROCK!!!


----------



## PennyJ (11 November 2007)

This is Henry, 3/4 Springer, 1/4 cocker.  He's 2 years old.  He was given to my children by a very good friend of mine EXPRESSLY AGAINST MY WISHES.  He is an absolute darling, 100% temperament, a busy boy but by no means hyperactive (he likes a siesta before the children come home from school after a hard mornings work playing with his brother up at the farm where I work).  He's from working stock, his other brother is a proper working dog in Wales and apparently very good at it.  

I am converted, I never wanted a springer type as all bar one of those I have met have been completely loopy


----------



## TGM (12 November 2007)

Some friends of ours have had two show-bred cockers and they have both had the most amazing, affectionate temperaments and were/are fantastic with children.  They did take professional advice on what strains to choose though.


----------



## spaniel (12 November 2007)

Sensible people!  There are some seriously good breeders out there who are really careful about their lines.  Sadly as in all things there are others who just see pound signs and arent really concerned about temperament.


----------



## rara007 (12 November 2007)

I will add some pictures this evening when i can, but we have henry, a show bred cocker,he is lovely, he is calm, but always busy, never snapped at anyone,great with kids and very cuddly.He is particularly good with people who are nervous of dogs.He is pretty small for a cocker he was too small to do well showing.He loves his agility and probably barks at 1 thing a day and has never been ill.


----------



## rara007 (12 November 2007)




----------

